# Focus on the workspace: Portable miter saw stand and dust collection hood



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought about posting this has a project but decided against it. I figured this would be a better place because of the feedback and the possibility of pictures of the different versions from fellow LJs.

This thread is about the workspace that leads to and away from your miter saw. Here are some pictures of how I treat the area on ether side of the blade to get the most out of my miter saw. The "wings" attach to both sides of the saw giving the user between 9 - 10 feet of support left or right of the blade.










The way I have it setup for the photographs is the way I was using it last week to do interior trim inside a 100 year old home I was remodeling this last week. We were inside with the A/C on so the owner wanted some kind of dust control.





































I've also used the saw to cut 4x material when building timber roof trusses, & to cut build up when framing walls, stairs, and gen. framing










The saw sets up in about 15 minutes.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

That is quite a contraption, Darrell. Tho I have no need for it, looks like it serves you well! Looks built to last!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beast of a machine.. you could cut telegraph poles with that…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sweet darrell

i like the adjustable legs


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Darrell, with wings as long as those, I bet it could fly. Nice rig.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.

I've been working on the road for last three weeks but returning to the trim job mentioned above tomorrow. Metal framing is nice but I like wood better.

Roger I wish I could fly it to the job, these diesel prices are killing me.

I was kinda hoping to see some more examples of how y'all used your miter saws on the job.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

A better picture of the "dust tub"


----------

